# Seneca crappies



## Fishergirl77 (Apr 16, 2013)

Figured either the storms yesterday would turn em on or it would be another slow day at the lake...Channel cats were hitting like crazy but about 9 the crappie started biting. Hoping tomorrow will bring more of the same....they liked pink jigs with a minnow today.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Save some of them for me Kiddo!!! LMAO The good old Pink jigs!!!!!


----------



## Fishergirl77 (Apr 16, 2013)

U kno it. I got a few eyes too...nor big enough tho. Only kept ten ...left ya plenty


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

were u shore fishing or out in a boat? Mind sharing what depth of water u caught them in? Thank you.


----------



## Fishergirl77 (Apr 16, 2013)

I usually fish from the shore at Seneca, but they weren't deep about 7ft. They water level should be lower this weekend, they are pulling water pretty hard today. They opened the gates at the dam.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

They're something wrong with that fish? He's upside down?


----------



## Fishergirl77 (Apr 16, 2013)

Yep.there is..she's outta the water...


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

The nice thing about Seneca for Crappie fishing is there's plenty of good places you can go to fish from the bank. I'm going to give it a try middle of next week after this cold front pass's.


----------



## Fishergirl77 (Apr 16, 2013)

Yep... prefer bank fishing at Seneca... Boat at Salt Fork. I am gonna head out tomorrow afternoon. There are a few places I want to give a shot.


----------



## bsachopper (Jan 2, 2011)

I will be on Seneca about all day Sunday and probably Monday also . Mainly after crappie but checking out the saugeye bite also. Say Hi if you see me. I will be in a Blue Triton aluminum


----------



## madgoosr (Aug 3, 2011)

Where can you find a map of the lake that has the orange dots on it? Not having much luck with trying the search option? Thanks


----------



## bsachopper (Jan 2, 2011)

I am not sure of any maps. I just have got to know them over the years. I think they might be marked in the Southern Ohio fishing guide book that you can buy in the sporting goods at Walmart. I had a buddy get one and I think he said they are marked in there.


----------



## ironhead550 (May 15, 2011)

out there yesterday caught alot of saugeye. we took twelve home with us. all over seventeen in. they were shallow 4-7fow. they were all males milting all 0ver the boat. found a school of real nice crappie. right against shore. at main boat ramp. there is a spot for shore fisherman. or fisherladys to stand. its the steap shorline on the right leaving the ramp going towards dam. eighteen fow. brush piles all over it crappie susspended eight to twelve ft deep over top of them. prob twenty five ft. from shore. hope this helps...


----------



## Fishergirl77 (Apr 16, 2013)

Good deal...I know that spot. Usually hit it early in the season. There's another place. I want to try today but can't go til about four.


----------



## carr_51 (Mar 21, 2013)

Went out to the rocky bank there by Cadillac drive today and had pretty much no luck. Two people fishing caught one small bass and one other bite. Took off from there and headed up to Salt Fork off of Beeham Rd. Anyone see the wreck there on 22? It looked like a bad one, hopefully it wasnt anyone from OGF. One car on its top and the other leaning over the guard rail, lucky they didnt go over down the bank into the water. It looked bad. Seneca wasnt too muddy but man Salt Fork was a mud bath.


----------



## Fishergirl77 (Apr 16, 2013)

When they pull water.. it seems better on the secrest part and dam side of the lake... They have been pulling water since about Thursday. Took my son out today.. we got into some good crappie.. took some home 12-14.5 inches and one 16.5 in large mouth.. caught a couple saugeye, but they were about a half inch too short. It still amazes me home many people are keeping em under the 15 inch limit. I know they have been enforcing the size limit pretty hard the last couple years. Maybe they don't kno about the limit, but that's brave if they do.


----------



## ironhead550 (May 15, 2011)

they just havent been nabed yet. let them pay a hun per fish under size or over limit plus cost. that'll make ya think... i was at berlin on free fishing day weekend and watched a guy put like three nine to ten in bass on a rope stringer. poor dumb bastared didnt have a clue... i guess ignorance is bliss.


----------

